# Question about BMQ Remedial training



## govenor_mac (29 Apr 2006)

Could anyone out there tell me about remedial camp. My son didn't pass the running in the endurance test in the first week. He has a choice of VR or remedial camp. Can you fill me in. He wants to take VR as he has been in PAT platoon since a few weeks and hates it. Many thanks.


----------



## govenor_mac (29 Apr 2006)

Well we just got a call......he is going to take remedial training after all and start BMQ inJuly. He said he is committed until the CF doesnt want him anymore. He made up his own mind with no pressure. Yipee!!!!!   No pain ..No gain !!!!!


----------



## govenor_mac (28 May 2006)

Just an update for all you people who are in the same situation or know of someone who is. All is going very well. My son really loves the remedial training and can't wait for the next day to begin. He has changed his mind totally about pat platoon. It is all in how you make it. We as parents went through six weeks of hell with phone calls two and three tomes a day having him 'vent' to us. That is what we are there for. He has totally changed his out look  and is a happy camper( so to speak). Good luck to you all and God speed.


----------



## NJL (28 May 2006)

It's good to hear that your son's doing better... Did you son do lots of running before BMQ? Was the first week really hard for him? Just curious... I leave for St-Jean in a couple months and these boards have been very helpful. 
When does his BMQ start up?


----------



## military granny (28 May 2006)

Good to hear Gov that he is doing better.


----------



## govenor_mac (29 May 2006)

Thanks Gran. No, he didn't run as much as he should have....in my opinion. He was sick and had major blisters during the test. Maybe he should have done it at another time. I dunno. He was ready for everything else though.He now thinks it worked out for the best. Things happen for a reason.He is quite content to be doing remedial and his goal is to pass the endurance test this time. If they would have known about this endurance test it might have spurred them on to do better before they got to Basic. It was a first I am told to have in the first week.Anyway they should have been more prepared than they were. No excuses.Thanks for asking.


----------



## govenor_mac (29 May 2006)

He hasn't been told yet when BMQ is to start. He hopes it is real soon.


----------



## govenor_mac (12 Jul 2006)

UPDATE.......My son was just home for a 12 day summer pass and did he look GOOD! Lost more than 50lbs and 6 inches. God love him. He truly does love the military life and couldn't wait to get back to Base Borden.


----------



## WebAddict (14 Jul 2006)

You should really try making all of your posts into your first post by clicking Modify


--July 12---

--July 23---

but congradulations - tell him he will get a call soon. the army is always understaff so we need people


----------



## paracowboy (14 Jul 2006)

WebAddict said:
			
		

> You should really try making all of your posts into your first post by clicking Modify
> 
> 
> --July 12---
> ...


how about you (a 16 year old who has not even enlisted yet) not telling a grown woman how she should relate her and her son's experiences with the military until you have some? And how about not using the "we" until then, as well?

Just a thought.


----------



## Pea (14 Jul 2006)

Plus the fact that You cannot modify a post after 24 hours will not allow that to work. I'd make sure I knew how things worked before I criticized.


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Jul 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> how about you (a 16 year old who has not even enlisted yet) not telling a grown woman how she should relate her and her son's experiences with the military until you have some? And how about not using the "we" until then, as well?
> 
> Just a thought.





			
				Pea said:
			
		

> Plus the fact that You cannot modify a post after 24 hours will not allow that to work. I'd make sure I knew how things worked before I criticized.



In other words, less Transmit, more receive, at least for the next little while.


----------



## Springroll (14 Jul 2006)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> UPDATE.......My son was just home for a 12 day summer pass and did he look GOOD! Lost more than 50lbs and 6 inches. God love him. He truly does love the military life and couldn't wait to get back to Base Borden.



Congrats to him!
Glad it has all started to work out and that he was able to come home for a bit...you must've loved it!

best of luck to him!


----------



## govenor_mac (14 Jul 2006)

Yes, It sure was great having him home. When I saw him walk down the stairs at the Hfx. Airport there was no holding me back.He looks wonderful ! I tease him and say he is the 8th wonder of the world. That is how much difference there was in him. He is still the talk of the community and the place where we both (he and I) worked. He is a hard working, motivated, serious and responsible person.He is an awesome young man and will be an asset to the CF now and in the years to come. His dad and I are sooo very proud.


----------



## Springroll (14 Jul 2006)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> His dad and I are sooo very proud.



He sounds like a fantastic young man. 
A child is a reflection of the parents, so be proud of him.
You and your husband obviously did a great job raising him!


----------



## govenor_mac (14 Jul 2006)

Thank you Springroll.


----------



## paracowboy (14 Jul 2006)

okay, this is getting further and further away from a Recruiting topic. Shall I move it into the Home Front forum?


----------



## govenor_mac (14 Jul 2006)

Sorry sir, Its just that being part of the CF has had such a positive out come for my son after weeks of indecisiveness on his AND our parts that I had to share the positive  part. Many people out there may have hit a road block with their recruiting and I just wanted them to know that there can be light at the end of the tunnel.That if they stick with it, it can get better. Just have faith and patience.Thats it, I will say no more.


----------



## paracowboy (14 Jul 2006)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> Sorry sir,


no need to apologize for anything. And no need to call me 'Sir'. I am not an officer, and there's no rank on these boards anyway. pc, para, prada, asshole, I answer to all them all.


> Its just that being part of the CF has had such a positive out come for my son after weeks of indecisiveness on his AND our parts that I had to share the positive  part. Many people out there may have hit a road block with their recruiting and I just wanted them to know that there can be light at the end of the tunnel.That if they stick with it, it can get better. Just have faith and patience.Thats it, I will say no more.


I had originally made it a sticky topic here in hopes that you would recieve some info to your question. As it turned out, it wasn't required. Now, it's more of a discussion on your son, and you. I was just making an observation, and an offer to move the thread somewhere else more appropriate to what it is turning into. There's no need for the thread to stop, or for you to stop posting in it, or elsewhere.

Finally, I concur with Springroll's assessment on your raising the boy right. Well done you, and well done to your son.

And I think I'll move this thread now.


----------

